

Interpol: Database not checked pre-Malaysia flight - Aaronn
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/S/STOLEN_PASSPORTS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
nitrogen
It seems disingenuous to emphasize a lack of passport revocation verification
before the cause of the flight's failure is known. This isn't information, its
advertising from Interpol.

